# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Hansjörg Burger ist tot

## RalfDm

Eben erreichte mich die Nachricht, dass gestern, am 28. Januar, unser Forumsfreund Hansjörg Burger, hier im Forum "BurgerH" nach langer, schwerer, geduldig ertragener Krankheit verstarb. Es wird das diesjährige Blühen der Mandelbäumchen nun nicht mehr erleben.
Auch das Hotline-Team trauert um einen Freund und guten Kollegen.
Ich lernte Hansjörg am 15.2.2001, also vor fast genau 15 Jahren kennen, anlässlich des legendären Abends in Uwe Peters' Offenbacher Selbsthilfegruppe, als Frau Monika Kirschner vom WDR und ihr Team Szenen für den ebenso legendären Film "Mann sein, Mann bleiben" drehten.

Ralf

Nachtrag: Ich hatte Hansjörg Burger hier zunächst als Foristen "Hans-J." angegeben. Das war natürlich falsch. Hansjörg Burger war "BurgerH". Ich bitte Hans-J. für die Verwechslung um Entschuldigung.

----------


## Hvielemi

Dieses Mandelbäumchen wird im kommenden Februar für Hansjörg blühen:

 
21.02.2008, im Barranco de Imada, La Gomera

Konrad

----------


## por991

Habe die letzten Tage des öfteren an Ihn gedacht, und habe mich gewundert das er sich nicht mehr meldet , irgendwie habe ich es auch geahnt
das da nichts gutes kommt. Er hinterlässt hier eine grosse Lücke.

----------


## Harald_1933

Am 1.12.2015 hat Hansjörg noch die vielen Mitglieder der von ihm gegründeten SHG begrüßen können und auch mir die Hand gedrückt. Er machte auf mich einen sehr zufriedenen Eindruck. Dass er uns nun so rasch verlassen hat, betrübt mich zutiefst. Mein aufrichtiges Mitleid gilt seiner Frau. 

*"Die Erinnerung ist das einzige Paradies, aus dem wir nicht vertrieben werden können"
*Jean-Paul

Ein letzter Gruß 

Harald

----------


## WernerE

Puh, Hans-Jörg war der erste, der mir seinerzeit in 2012 eine Antwort auf meinen Beitrag gegeben hat. Von daher werde ich ihn wohl nicht vergessen.

WernerE

----------


## WernerE

Oh, und ich war im März 2015 der letzte, der ihm geschrieben hat. So schließt sich der Kreis...

----------


## spertel

Immer sachlich und leitlinienorientiert, der gute HansJörg..........

Ich werde ihn vermissen.

R. I. P. und Danke für die guten Ratschläge

(Den PK hatte er wohl im Griff; es war wohl sein Urothelkarzinom, oder ?)

----------


## lumberjack

Mein Beileid.

Er hat mich telefonisch hervorragend beraten und mir viel Kraft und Zuversicht gegeben, als ich noch ganz am Anfang stand. Schade, dass er nicht mehr unter uns weilt.
Besonders geschätz habe ich ihn für seine bodenständige Sachlichkeit.

Jack

----------


## wassermann

Mein Beileid allen Angehörigen und Freunden, die ihn persönlich kannten.

Eine sehr wichtige Stimme in diesem Forum, die vielen Betroffenen Rat und Zuspruch geben konnte, ist verstummt. Ein großer Verlust.

Wassermann

----------


## jürgvw

Hansjörg werde ich nie vergessen; sein Mandelbäumchen, das nun Konrad wieder aus der Tiefe des Forum hervorgezaubert hat, war und bleibt für mich Ansporn dafür, mit meinem PK sinnvoll umzugehen; ich danke ihm dafür und für seine sachlichen Beiträge, die er für uns alle verfasst hat.

Hansjörgs Familie entbiete ich mein herzliches Beileid.

Jürg

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Jürg

Ich hab das Mandelbäumchen nicht aus den 'Tiefen des Forums' gezaubert,
sondern als Forenflorist gleich an dieses Bild gedacht und innert weniger 
Sekunden in meinen alten Photodateien gefunden.
Mögen dich auch die 'falschen' Mandelblüten anspornen, mit dem
PK sinnvoll umzugehen. Hansjörg hat vielen solchen Ansporn gegeben.

Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Gut möglich, dass Hansjörg, der gern mit seinen Hunden spazieren ging, - *dies* - vor kurzem noch gesehen hat.  Bitte rechts weitere Fotos anklicken.

*"Der Tod ist ein Schritt über den Horizont. Der Horizont ist nicht die Grenze des Seins, sondern die Grenze des Sehens"
*

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Hansjörg und sein Mandelbäumchen....., bleiben für mich in Erinnerung. Sein "Mandelbäumchen" ist zugleich Sinnbild für ein langes PCa-Leben. Für seine konstruktiven Beiträge sei gedankt.

Ein herzliches Beileid an seine Angehörigen.

Helmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... Da ich mit 4 Tumoren (PK Menignom, Urothel-Ca, GIST), davon 3 Karzinomen herumschlage, ...
> Da ich mich aber mit einer Metastase nicht zufrieden gebe , es sind auch noch Leber-, Lungen- und Brustkorbmetastasen vorhanden, die nun systemisch mit einer Chemotherapie behandelt werden. Dabei gibt es ein Problem: Ich habe nur noch eine Niere und das CIS-Platin greift die Nieren an. Deshalb werde ich zur Chemo auch mich stationär einweisen lassen und nicht ambulant.


Hansjörg hatte einen Smiley dazugetan ...

Konrad

----------


## adam 60

Hallo ,
ich hatte auf meinen ersten Beitrag hier im Forum von Hansjörg eine Nachricht bekommen,später dann noch mehrere.
hatte sogar mit Ihm telefoniert.
solche Menschen braucht so ein Forum um sich stabil halten zu können.
Vielen Dank noch mal

Ruhe in Frieden

Adam

----------


## Günter55

Wir trauern um Hansjörg Burger!

Diese Woche verstarb Hansjörg Burger. Er wurde im Jahre 2000  prostatektomiert und bald darauf auch bestrahlt. 2001 hat er zusammen  mit 9 weiteren Betroffenen die Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs  Rhein-Neckar e.V. gegründet. Durch seine außergewöhnliche  Kommunikationsfähigkeit und sein natürliches, freundliches Wesen hat er  mit viel Energie viele von Prostatakrebs Betroffene beraten und konnte  ihnen in ihrer Not kompetent helfen. Es waren letztendlich sicherlich  tausende. Er war bei der Telefon-Hotline des BPS aktiv, zeitweise auch  als Leiter der Hotline, und hat auch in diesem Forum etliche unter dem  Nickname HBurger beraten. 

Unsere SHG wird immer mit Hansjörg in Verbindung gebracht werden. Wir  werden ihn in dankbarer Erinnerung behalten. Seiner Frau und allen  Angehörigen gilt unsere Anteilnahme.

Die Trauerfeier für Hansjörg Burger findet am 4.2.2016 um 12:00 Uhr in der Trauerhalle des Hauptfriedhofes Mannheim statt.

Günter Kupke
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## PeterWo

Auch mein Beileid und bist schon in tiefster Trauer um meinen besten  Freund Kurt K. 

So ist das Leben.

Manu

----------


## LowRoad

Mein Beileid den Angehörigen!

Hansjörg war ein ehrlicher Streiter für die Sache der vom Prostatakrebs betroffenen Männer. Er hatte seine eigene strenge Sicht auf die Dinge, weshalb ich schon mal mit ihm kontrovers diskutierte.

Sein letzter Bericht im Dezember 2015 klang schon ziemlich düster, und seit dem war nichts mehr von ihm zu hören. Hört man nichts mehr von einem Betroffenen, dann geht es ihm entweder ziemlich gut, oder ziemlich schlecht, so meine Erfahrung  bei Hansjörg war es wohl 'ziemlich schlecht'. Er wird uns hier fehlen!

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Hansjörg!

Du hast auch uns geholfen.
Wir haben uns nicht nur über seelische Probleme und Ängste ausgetauscht.
Auch über unsere Hunde hatten wir uns unterhalten.

Deine Erfahrungen und dein Wissen, haben uns dazu  sehr geholfen.
Du hast nicht nur deine Hobbys gepflegt, sondern auch deine Mitmenschen!
Zwei gemeinsame Hobbys waren die Eisenbahn und die Hunde.

Du hast auch nie deinen Humor verloren, obwohl es dir schlechter ergangen ist, als zurzeit mir. 
Aus diesem Grund, hatte ich daran gedacht, meinen Shmily hier zu belassen.
Ich habe ihn entfernt, weil nicht jeder deiner/unserer  Freunde damit einverstanden wäre(n).
Wenn er später hier einmal erscheint, ist es nicht schlimm, denn wir wissen ja, dass du jeden Menschen akzeptiertes, so wie er ist!

Lieben Gruß
auch an die Angehörigen.

Hartmut und Brigitte

(nun kommt doch noch ein Shmily , weil wir wissen, dass du so etwas geliebt hast)
 :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Hartmut,

über diese zu Herzen gehenden Worte wird sich Hansjörg sehr freuen, wenn er da angekommen ist, von wo es keine Wiederkehr nach hier mehr gibt. Auch ich habe mich über Deinen und Brigittes letzten Gruß gefreut.

*"Denken ist die Arbeit des Intellekts, Träumen sein Vergnügen"*
(Victor Hugo)

Gruß Harald

----------


## skipper

BURGERH,
wir werden dich vermissen, immer sachlich,menschlich,kompetent - RIP.
Gruß Skipper

----------


## Harald_1933

*Trauerfeier für Hansjörg*

Eine beeindruckende Trauergemeinde hatte sich trotz des kühlen und regnerischen Wetters am Mannheimer Hauptfriedhof eingefunden. Auch Ralf Rainer Damm ließ es sich nicht nehmen, den weiten Weg aus dem fernen Süderbrarup anzutreten, um Hansjörg die letzte Ehre zu erweisen. Der Pfarrer sprach vom Buch des Lebens oder Buch der Lebenden und las von einigen Seiten das ab, was das Leben von Hansjörg an Höhepunkten und weniger schönen Zeiten ausmachte. Und Günter Kupke, als Leiter der SHG-Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar, ergänzte mit einigen Worten zu Hansjörgs Leistungen in Sachen Selbsthilfe sein Wirken. Hansjörg hatte sich den Triumphmarsch aus Aida und das "Non, je ne regrette rien" von Edith Piaf gewünscht. Zum Abschluß wurde in der Trauerhalle das Dona nobis pacem gemeinsam gesungen.

*"Das schönste Denkmal, was ein Mensch bekommen kann, steht im Herzen der Mitmenschen."* 
(Albert Schweitzer)

----------

